# post study work visa - how serious & informed we are



## corepda (May 24, 2012)

Dear all
I just came across a piece of information on
Immi website about post study work conditions & to my surprise it has clearly mentioned that only 2 years of masters(92weeks) by coursework will fetch you work permit. A combination of Grad.Dip or Cert will
not fetch you this benefit. Strangely many Masters courses in Australia
like MBA and many others(MA International relations in my case) are of just 1.5yrs. Now does that mean I wont be able to get work
permit after my studies just because my course is of 1.5yrs. Now I don't even have the option to add another grad dip or cert. Any idea how
others in similar situation are planning on such a thing? please guys, its an important fact
about our future, we must not ignore this. Let's discuss how you feel.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Unfortunately no. What most student do is have less subjects in final semester, so they extend the studies to two years. The regulations are clear. 2 years regardless


----------



## corepda (May 24, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Unfortunately no. What most student do is have less subjects in final semester, so they extend the studies to two years. The regulations are clear. 2 years regardless


Do you mean we can't extend that course of ours? Do you mean I may have to change my course after 6 months if I want to go for PSW visa after my masters? what you could have done being at my place? I might change my course in case i feel its not worth it.

Let me know how you feel & this time please with little more elaboration. Thanks


----------

